# Unpermitted Monitor Installation



## Alias (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a friend who had a monitor installed in her business.  Over the month of December, I have 1) discussed the installation with the installer, and 2) provided him with a permit application.  I also informed him that he needed to get a HAZMAT (tank) permit from the Fire Marshal.  Over the week between holidays, he installed the tank, piping, and, on the weekend, the monitor heater.  Imagine my surprise (tongue in cheek) when I 'discovered' the installation yesterday.  To put it mildly, it is a mess.  I took some pictures, just can't get them to upload (too big).

I have also yet to see a permit application.  I am not amused and the contractor is getting a 'nastygram' from me about the substandard installation, shoddy workmanship, and work without a permit.  I warned the new installer twice that he needs a permit before work commences and he is ignoring me.  The price of the permit for this installation has just doubled due to the investigation.

So, anyone know where to get an ES Report for KamCo Products Oil Pro-Tec and Pro-Tec Plus?   This is a new product for me.  I have contacted the manufacturer and according to them, they don't have a wholesaler located within CA.  He was very helpful and gave me some requirements for installation of their products.

Sue, frustrated on the frontier


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

Sue,

Can you shut off the fuel supply until the installer provides you with the documentation that you need,

and pays the double [ possibly quad-druple ] fines & fees, plus suspend his registration ( if he has one

in your locale? )         Essentially, putting the responsbility on him to provide you with the necessary

documentation.     With you being a "one person shop",  I'm sure that you are already ' time starved '

as it is.    You CAN do this, ... yes?

.


----------



## cda (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

:arrow:                     http://www.kamcoproducts.com/index.asp?content_id=29

  :arrow:                click on specs

have not seen copper used before, if this is the product

Warning warning Will Rogers:

ATTENTION - IMPORTANT NOTICE!

Oil Pro-Tec and Pro-Tec Plus are listed by UL and ULC as a Primary Carrier Pipe for Underground and Underground Sump Use

Oil Pro-Tec and Pro Tec-Plus are NOT listed by UL or ULC as Secondary Containment of Underground Piping and therefore cannot be used in applications that require Secondary Containment either by CODE or by the AUTHORITY HAVING JURISDICTION

Oil Pro-Tec and Pro-Tec Plus Tubing marked with:

ULC/ORD C107.19 is not suitable for installations that require secondary containment

http://www.kamcoproducts.com/index.asp?content_id=46


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

Might that be "danger, danger Will Robinson"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

Globe trekker -

I would if I could.  Unfortunately, it is 1) an outside tank on a stand and no way to lock it, and 2) a business.  I really don't think that the dirty dogs or their owners would appreciate me.    

I'm working on a letter with a list of corrections now.  This contractor has been a pain in the neck for years and now I have a new installer to break in!

Sue, permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits!


----------



## cda (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

Coug Dad

I got the low bid robot, and its been a few years


----------



## cda (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

Alias

""""an outside tank on a stand"""""

so what is in the tank

is it piped underground to a dispenser or something else??? and that is where this pipe is used???


----------



## Alias (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

cda -

Tank contains #2 dyed kerosene for a Monitor direct vent free standing room heater.   If I can get the photos to upload tomorrow, I'll post a couple showing the tank and piping.  The usual installation for one of these heaters is a fuel line running from the tank into the ground, then buried at 12 - 18 " underground, and out of the ground and through the wall into the heater.

This one the installer ran the piping down the side of the building at about SUV bumper level with no protection for the piping.  The straps he used are funky, and the joint just short of the tank isn't done correctly.  Needless to say, I am p'oed.

Sue


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

Oil Pro-Tec and Pro-Tec Plus are listed by UL and ULC as a Primary Carrier Pipe for Underground and Underground Sump Use


----------



## Alias (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

Just posted pictures on a second thread - How Many Violations........

Sue, shaking head  :roll:


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Unpermitted Monitor Installation

.

Sue,

Could you have the tank / lines disconnected under Section 111 in the `06 IBC,  if you feel that there is a

potential threat / hazard to life or property  [ essentially have the tank drained ] ?    I don't know you're

applicable section in the ' Left Coast ' Code Book.    

.


----------

